# Resetting ASUS TP500L unremovable battery?



## jaybham (Jan 9, 2017)

Accidentally put my speakers jack into USB port which resulted in my laptop turning off right away hasn't turned back on again. I've tried turning it on many times through the day but it's dead. None of the lights come on. The battery isn't one you can remove as stated. Is there a way to reset the battery without taking it out or seeing a tech? Thanks


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

Have you tried unplugging and plugging back the battery cable?

But I do have a feeling that your laptop has been fried.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Resetting *ASUS TP500L* unremovable battery?


*ASUS Transformer Book Flip TP500LA*

Email Us

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

